# Changes affecting CSUSA Group Buy Guidelines



## Monty

CSUSA has made changes to their “club program”. The club discount has been dropped from 13% to 10% and they have added the Cash Rewards program that is credited to the person that places the order. We will also receive free shipping as long as the club order is over $1,000. 
In the past, the person that was running the GB was not allowed to profit from running a GB. With this new reward program from CS, there is no simple way to return a portion of the reward to the participants so the mods have decided it would be best for the person running the GB to keep the rewards, provided the “handling charge” for printer ink, paper and mailing labels that had been included in the past is deleted. It was also hoped that this may encourage others to volunteer to run a GB. 
Harry, AKAplano_harry, will be the first to run a GB under these new rules, so they may be modified if we run into any unforeseen problems.


----------



## mark james

This sounds like a very reasonable thought.


----------



## Dan Masshardt

Sounds fair to me.


----------



## longbeard

I see nothing wrong with that.


Harry


----------



## Edgar

Very reasonable!


----------



## Dan Masshardt

I like the potential motivational aspect too.  there always seems to be more interest than spaces.


----------



## southernclay

Good solution


----------



## edstreet

Could I make a suggestion for the spreadsheet?


----------



## Monty

edstreet said:


> Could I make a suggestion for the spreadsheet?



PM me your suggestion.


----------



## wob50

Yes great idea, cause of all the issues, ink,  packing,  shipping,  etc.


----------



## rkimery

Very good plan


----------



## joefyffe

I like it!


----------



## MesquiteMan

Do you guys realize this thread is over a year old?


----------



## TonyL

Sounds fair


----------



## wob50

13 months and 3 days old


----------

